
The Metric Maven – A Bridge Too Far? - camtarn
http://themetricmaven.com/?p=8591
======
camtarn
TL;DR: all countries use their own definition of sea level, and this can cause
issues when building bridges between countries. There is a proposal to
standardise on a global sea level or distance from earth's centre, but
politics may be involved.

